# Tigerwood Goblets



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Just off the finishing table (in fact there are a few more touch ups I need to do). I had an old piece of Tigerwood (Goncalo Alves) from a project last year. It was only 28" long 7 1/2" wide of 8/4 stock so I cut it in 10" lengths, then in half and glued it back together to get two 3 1/2 ' X 10" blocks. I used the last cut off for a snack dish to go with them. They describe this wood as if the grain was applied with a brush. That was spot on for this project. If you haven't used this wood for turning and can get it at a reasonable price give it a try. Turned nicely and finished off very smooth. They are 3 1/4" X 8 1/2" and both hold 14 ounces.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Wow! What finish did you use on that?


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

kd5nay said:


> Wow! What finish did you use on that?


I always use "Salad Bowl" finish on all my goblets. Non toxic, food safe but it does take about 8 to 12 applications depending on how much the wood soaks it up. I can put two to three coats on a day if I put them on thin enough. I apply with a cloth wipe on method and with this Arizona heat they cure fast for a light sanding and another application. Problem is if too many coats are applied they begin to look like they are plastic coated.
Thanks for you comments..............JC


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

They look great. Is that salad bowl finish any good on pens?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> They look great. Is that salad bowl finish any good on pens?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Never have done a pen but I know it works great on all the types of wood I have used it on. I would think a urethane spray or any catalyzed finish would work well on pens. The need for non toxic and food safe doesn't apply for pens but most of the finishes out today are non toxic and food safe once they are cured anyway. They just don't state that on the can like Salad Bowl does. Makes me wonder what they use on my yellow pencils because I use my front teeth as a quick pencil holder all the time!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The goblets look terrific.

I note the comment about "reasonable priced".

My closest lumber mill carries some exotics. They have some pieces of Tigerwood. They measure the board feet to three places of decimal for this species. Gives an idea of the price.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work, very pretty.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

What is the salad bowl finish? It looks great!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> What is the salad bowl finish? It looks great!


Most people think I make the name "Salad Bowl" finish up but here is a picture of the 4 finishes I usually use. If your local lumber store doesn't carry them you can get them on line. I get the small cans because I open and close them so much they can get a little thick when there is only 1/4 can left and you can't thin them down. Not anyway that I know of or tried. The General Finish brand keeps the best but I hate to patronize any one brand over another. I get mine at my local Rockler store.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> Most people think I make the name "Salad Bowl" finish up but here is a picture of the 4 finishes I usually use. If your local lumber store doesn't carry them you can get them on line. I get the small cans because I open and close them so much they can get a little thick when there is only 1/4 can left and you can't thin them down. Not anyway that I know of or tried. The General Finish brand keeps the best but I hate to patronize any one brand over another. I get mine at my local Rockler store.


Thx for the post. I'll have to see if these products are available in Australia

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

These are drop-dead-gorgeous ...

I had no idea that the salad bowl oil would build up to a high-gloss finish -- I've only ever done 3 or 4 coats till now. Going to have to try doing more coats to see if it'll work up here where we have double-digit humidity.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> ... I apply with a cloth wipe on method and with this Arizona heat they cure fast for a light sanding and another application ...


JC, I forgot to ask: when you say "light sanding", what grit do you normally use? (or what range of grits?)

Thanks!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> JC, I forgot to ask: when you say "light sanding", what grit do you normally use? (or what range of grits?)
> 
> Thanks!


Never anything heavier than 220 all the way up to 400 and 600 and even #0000 steel wool. If I do use 220 it's because the wood had a lot of fibers that were raised up when the finish went on. The wood will let you know what to use. Just remember to start with a high grit like 400 and work down to 220 to see what will work the best. Once you sand with a piece of 220 grit it's hard to go to a 400 grit and blend it all in. If you take the 400 grit paper and crumple it in your hands 4 or 5 times, like you would a wad of paper, it will be very soft and you can wrap it around a soft sponge and push it inside you piece without leaving hard corner scratches from stiff paper. With 220 you have to fold it in 1/2 inch strips, from all 4 sides then corner to corner. Each fold loosens up the paper backing and makes the sand paper more like a sand cloth.
Thanks for you comments!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job JC,
I like the grain in that wood. Anything that General Finishes makes works well. I have tried a variety of their products and always have been impressed at how well they work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice job JC,
> I like the grain in that wood. Anything that General Finishes makes works well. I have tried a variety of their products and always have been impressed at how well they work.
> Mike Hawkins


I agree. I had a problem only one time and I thought I got a bad batch and when I couldn't get a decent answer from the store I wrote directly to General Finishes. They were super about everything. We never figured out what it was that was wrong but she asked me to send her some pictures of what I was using the finish on so I had a picture of several goblets sitting on a display/shelf I was making for a trade show and after she got them she asked if she could post them on their web page. As far as I know that picture is still there. They sent me a fresh can and also the Woodturners Finish you see in the picture. They were just great about everything and I felt they were sincere and concerned on my complaint too!


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know if this will work but here is my thinking. You said you had some of the salad bowl finish get thick and didn't know how to thin it. Since a majority of salad bowl finish is mineral oil then in my mind by adding mineral oil (not mineral spirits) shouldn't that work to thin the finish? Or am I way off? Someone smarter than me please chime in.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Foresta Design said:


> I don't know if this will work but here is my thinking. You said you had some of the salad bowl finish get thick and didn't know how to thin it. Since a majority of salad bowl finish is mineral oil then in my mind by adding mineral oil (not mineral spirits) shouldn't that work to thin the finish? Or am I way off? Someone smarter than me please chime in.


Tried it, it didn't work.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice JC. Where can I find wood like that. Where did you get those pieces?

Jack


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

knika said:


> Nice JC. Where can I find wood like that. Where did you get those pieces?
> 
> Jack


I buy from a local shop called Woodworkers Source. They have two locations here in my area. They do a big business in mail order shipments from online orders and I have seen some of the bundles they put together to ship out. They take the time to look over the lumber requested and if you give them an idea as to what you are doing with it they will try to get you pieces that fit your needs. They have people there that really care and if you want wood for turning make sure you tell them what you want to turn because they have turners that understand what the grain will look like when turned. 
I mainly use the one at the North Black Canyon location. The manager is John Porter and here is the website for their stores woodworkerssource.com and that site will list the stores in Arizona anyway. They do their best to keep the shipping rates down too. If you contact John Porter at the Black Canyon store let him know JC suggested you buy from them. They treat all customers the same and dropping my name won't get you anything special but it would help to let them know I have been promoting their store. They have done favors for me and I truly do like the people and the product and can vouch for the lumber they sell.
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks JC. I will contact them and let them know that you sent me.

Jack


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Very Nice! And the finish looks great. I'm going to have to pick up a can and give it a shot.

Thanks for sharing your work!


----------

